# Merrick Kibble



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

I feed my mal Taste of The Wild Pacific Stream. All my dogs have always done well on it. Bought a bag of Merrick Buffalo and added less than a quarter cup to a few meals. By the end if day two my mal was waking me up in middle of the night and crapping his brains out. Anyone have problems with this food?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Larry Krohn said:


> I feed my mal Taste of The Wild Pacific Stream. All my dogs have always done well on it. Bought a bag of Merrick Buffalo and added less than a quarter cup to a few meals. By the end if day two my mal was waking me up in middle of the night and crapping his brains out. Anyone have problems with this food?


 Personally, I have never tasted it :-o I prefer Swiss or French cusine!!

How is it possible to crap "Brains" out?

Seriously I feed my dogs Hills, and, at the moment Hills for sensitive skin. I add apple vinegar and fish oil capsules.

I tried barfing but his allergy remained. At the moment, the dog lies out on the terrace and, at 10 years' old, sleeps quite a lot in the shade. thereby no scratching and licking. He seems to be more lively on Hills Food than Barf. He still torments me with his football or kong.


----------



## Robbie Waldrop (Aug 31, 2013)

Larry, one of our guys experienced the same thing when he switched from blue to merrick. It lasted for over a week so he took him off merrick and went back to blue. Guess there is something that doesn't agree with their stomach. He has a black and red shepherd, if that matters.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

I tried Merrick many moons ago. Although the ingredients panel read well, I was not impressed with the results. Some shedding of hair increased and the stool was okay for the most part. It was loose at times and I can't stand that. I also started adding it to another kind of kibble or dog food at the time, so I'm sure that helped.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

This is one of the kibble forms my food-allergic pup is doing well on. I've fed it to 4 of my dogs without problems. Small stool, good coats, good energy. I'm guessing its an individual problem and not a brand wide issue.


----------

